# freeview and saorview



## whiskey1 (9 Jun 2011)

will a freeview tv be able to show the new irish digital channels?


----------



## JoeRoberts (9 Jun 2011)

Assuming you get your signal via an aerial.

No, not possible. Saorview needs a Mpeg 4 Tuner, Freeview Tuners are Mpeg 2. You would need a Freeview *HD* TV.

Even then there may be problems with digital teletext services. Check if it supports Mheg 5. This will facilitate digital teletext and "red button" interactive services when available.


----------



## whiskey1 (10 Jun 2011)

Thanks for explaining about the mpeg 2 and 4.


----------



## RMCF (12 Jun 2011)

whiskey1 said:


> will a freeview tv be able to show the new irish digital channels?



Some can, some can't. Depends on the in-built tuner.

I have a Sony Bravia KDL-W5500 and it gets Saorview fine.


----------



## Thirsty (11 Jul 2011)

Can anyone tell me where I can buy the tuner to get Saorview?


----------



## elefantfresh (11 Jul 2011)

If by "tuner" you mean just the box for under the tv, I got mine in Asda in Enniskillen for 40euro - has all the Irish digital stations


----------



## Leo (11 Jul 2011)

PowerCity, DID, all major electrical retailers now carry these boxes. €40 from Asda sounds about as cheap as you'll get them though.
Leo


----------



## Thirsty (12 Jul 2011)

Cool! thanks all,


----------



## Thirsty (13 Jul 2011)

Got my tuner box yesterday (€80 in Power City, but I didn't fancy driving to Enniskillen!) & all hooked up - reception is excellent; thanks for your help.

Possibly silly question but how many (Irish) channels should I be able to get?


----------



## silvermints (13 Jul 2011)

Thirsty said:


> Got my tuner box yesterday (€80 in Power City, but I didn't fancy driving to Enniskillen!) & all hooked up - reception is excellent; thanks for your help.
> 
> Possibly silly question but how many (Irish) channels should I be able to get?


 
Have a look here

http://www.saorview.ie/channels-services/


----------



## post-it (13 Jul 2011)

Excuse my ignorance on this topic but could any of you explain what exactly is needed to set-up the freeview?
I presume you have an Ariel/satellite which sends to signal to the transmitter box which in turn sends it to the TV?

And if you had more than 1 freeview TV, can you split the signal coming from the Ariel and send it to the various TV’s?

Thanks


----------



## elefantfresh (13 Jul 2011)

To be perfectly honest, I can't tell you everything you need to know but I can tell you what I have/did.

1. Digital ariel on the wall outside pointing at the correct location
2. Digital tuner box (see earlier post) sitting under the telly.

Connect them up, turn on the tv, turn on the box, hit the automatic channel search.
It really was as simple as that.


----------



## silvermints (13 Jul 2011)

post-it said:


> Excuse my ignorance on this topic but could any of you explain what exactly is needed to set-up the freeview?
> I presume you have an Ariel/satellite which sends to signal to the transmitter box which in turn sends it to the TV?
> 
> And if you had more than 1 freeview TV, can you split the signal coming from the Ariel and send it to the various TV’s?
> ...


 
If you mean the saorview service to receive it you will need an aerial pointed at the correct transmitter. After that it depends on what television you have. If you have one with an mpeg4 digital tuner all you do is connect the aerial and do a channel scan. If you have an older television you will need a set top box to receive the channels. All the information is in here if you want to have a read http://www.saorview.ie/


----------

